# Cinnamon Rolls



## pjaveni (Jun 29, 2007)

I'm looking for a good recipe for Cinnamon rolls. I am opening a new restaurant and want to make mimi cinnamon rolls as an advertising give away. HELP. Thanks p.j.


----------



## lpool (Oct 9, 2007)

Here is my absolute favorite recipe for cinnamon rolls. One caveat though is that I think that the cinnamon you use will make or break the cinnamon rolls. I really prefer Extra Fancy Vietnamese Cassia, but only you can decide on your preference.
2 pkgs active dry yeast
1/2 cup warm water
2 cups lukewarm milk (scalded then cooled)
1/3 cup sugar,
1/3 cup vegetable oil
3 teaspoons baking powder
2 teaspoons salt,
1 egg
3 cups whole wheat flour
3 cups all purpose flour
Dissolve yeast in water, stir in milk, 1/3 cup sugar, oil, baking powder, salt, egg and 1 1/2 cups of each flour. Beat until smooth. Add enough of the remaining flour till easy to handle. Knead 8 to 10 minutes. Let rise in greased bowl till doubled in size. Punch down and divide into 3 equal portions and freeze what you don't want to use right away. 
Roll out remaining portion(s) and spread with butter and sugar cinnamon mixture. Roll up jelly roll style and cut into rolls and put in greased pan. Let rise in the fridge overnight. Next morning let come to room temp and bake at 350 degrees for 30 minutes. Frost and eat....
Browned butter frosting
Heat 3 tablespoons butter over medium heat until delicate brown. Stir in 1 1/2 cups powdered sugar, 1 Tablespoon milk and 3/4 tsp. vanilla. Beat until smooth and of spreading consistency.


----------



## pjaveni (Jun 29, 2007)

Thank you for the Cinnamon Roll Recipe I can't wait to try it.
Thanks P.J.


----------



## smalltruck (Sep 27, 2007)

I'll second the vietnamese cinnamon cassia. That stuff is killer good and really wakes up a cinnamon roll. 
George


----------



## bombayben (Aug 23, 2007)

how many does this recipe make and can somebody real smart and real clever and real kind convert it to feet and inches for me?


----------



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

Penzey's!!


----------



## lpool (Oct 9, 2007)

BombayBen, this recipe will make 3 9 inch round cake pans full of Cinnamon Rolls. About 8 or 9 rolls to the pan, depending on how large or small you cut your rolls. I typically don't split up the dough but roll it all out as one big roll, cut them and let them rise in the fridge overnight. I bake them all off the next morning and then when they cool, I freeze the rest in managable portions. When I have to leave the house early my husband knows where to go if he wants fresh cinnamon rolls. He works at home and so doesn't have to get up when I do. Let me know if you have any other questions and I'll do my best to help in any way that you can. 
Lyn


----------



## lpool (Oct 9, 2007)

Harpua......Penzey's is exactly where I get my Cinnamon. Love them!!


----------



## henry (Jun 12, 2001)

When I worked at the B&B, the boss ordered boxes of quality frozen cinn rolls from some food service company. We would quarter them, and fit them in sprayed mini-muffin pans. They'd refrigerate overnite, then in the morning brought to room temp and baked. I liked to underbake them a bit, then smear on some gooey buttercream icing or cream cheese icing while they were hot, and it would melt into the roll.
The guests upstairs said they could smell the rolls baking. We brought up a basketful to the upstairs landing antique buffet with fresh hot coffee every morning before breakfast.

H.


----------



## annud (Oct 23, 2007)

These sound delectable. Do you just bake in an ordinary oven? I've stayed away from certain baked goods because of the yeast factor before.


----------



## lpool (Oct 9, 2007)

Yes, I just use my regular oven. Not sure about your yeast problem? Can you explain more?


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

P.J.
It's advisable to start off getting all of your fomulas that you will use in pounds and ounces. Also, be aware that all baking formulas do not just size up. There will usually be adjustments in liquid, salt and yeast. If this might be a formula that you will use, I would size it up(ya know, 10 or 15 times) and then scale it down to do trials.
I would also suggest that you convert to commercial dry or cake yeast now.
pan


----------



## stir it up (Oct 15, 2007)

I just made some based on a recipe from Joe Ortiz's The Village Baker.

I used the Apple Bread with Apple Starter recipe. I made a couple loaves of that bread, then thought I would make some Cinnamon Rolls from it too. I didn't peel the apples (they were organic) to get hints of red and pinkness in the bread. It's a recipe with about 3/4 unbleached and 1/4 rye flour. So the dough had apple chunks in it, then I flattened it out and rolled into cinnamon rolls.

They were really nice as they had a gentle hint of exotic flavor from the apple starter, and I liked that they were a recipe with no milk and butter in the dough. (I used all butter in the cinnamon "goo"):lips:. The rye didn't stand out as a "rye" but added a hint of rusticness which complemented the sweet. They were so good, I will have to ban myself from making them or you will be able to see me on Google Earth.:lol:

They rose well overnight in the refigerator. 

I would say whether or not you want to take this on with a natural starter (works easier than you might think once established), when you're experimenting, try raising them overnight in the fridge for your sanity, so in the morning you can just bake them out.

In addition to the advice on choosing your cinnamon carefully, you can also grind it fresh from sticks, in a clean coffee grinder if you don't have a spice grinder. You have to be very careful to grind it sufficiently until a very fine powder, in a coffee grinder break it into small pieces first, and when you think you're done grinding, grind more until it's really fine. When finely ground fresh like that, it pops even more!

I'll have to try LPool's suggestion of the extra fancy vietnamese cassia. I've been avoiding the cassia and being careful to get true cinnamon, but that sounds nice and I'll have to try it.


----------



## bombayben (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks for that - I am going to try these in the cafe this saturday (hope I have converted correctly!)


----------



## lpool (Oct 9, 2007)

Please let us know how these turn out for you. I've had this recipe for about 30 years and we love them as much as the first time I made them. :lips:


----------



## eatdrinksleep (Oct 31, 2007)

if I can have a suggestion...cinnamon rolls with chocolate paste!
heavenly imho


----------



## bakeaholic (Aug 17, 2007)

*I found this on allrecipes.com theres other cinnamon roll recipes on there, if you'd like to check it out.
*

* 3/4 teaspoon active dry yeast
* 1 tablespoon warm water (110 degrees F to 115 degrees F)
* 1 1/8 cups all-purpose flour
* 2 tablespoons sugar, divided
* 1/4 teaspoon salt
* 3 tablespoons cold butter or margarine, divided
* 1/4 cup warm milk (110 to 115 degrees F)
* 1 egg yolk
* 2 tablespoons brown sugar
* 1/4 teaspoon ground cinnamon
* 1/3 cup miniature semisweet chocolate chips
* GLAZE:
* 1/3 cup confectioners' sugar
* 1 1/2 teaspoons butter or margarine, softened
* 1/4 teaspoon vanilla extract
* 1 1/2 teaspoons hot water

DIRECTIONS

1. In a small bowl, dissolve yeast in warm water. In a bowl, combine the flour, 1 tablespoon sugar and salt. Cut in 2 tablespoons of the butter until crumbly. Add the milk, egg yolk and yeast mixture; stir well. Cover with plastic wrap; refrigerate for at least 4 hours or overnight.

2. Turn dough onto a lightly floured surface. Roll out into a 10-in. x 6-in. rectangle. Melt remaining butter; brush butter to within 1/2 in. of edges. Combine the brown sugar, cinnamon and remaining sugar. Sprinkle over dough, then sprinkle with chocolate chips. Roll up jelly-roll style, starting with a short side; pinch seam to seal. CUt into 1-in. slices; place cut side down in a greased 8-in. square baking dish. Cover and let rise in a warm place until doubled, about 1-1/2 hours.

3. Bake at 375 degrees F for 15-18 minutes or until golden brown. In a bowl, combine the confectioners' sugar, butter, vanilla and enough milk to achieve drizzling consistency; drizzle over warm rolls. Serve warm.


----------

